# Project on c/Ds/c++



## sagarkolhe777 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey guys i ma doing MCA - so i want to do mini project by using c/c++/Ds;
can any one tell me new idea..... 
i think to do small game in c/c++ ;
whether it is possible ...
which book be used for ref.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 2, 2009)

ya you can design 2d games using C and C++. small racing type of games or even snake game that we play in mobile. Try to learn advanced concepts in graphics which would help you in developing a game. You could create a chess game which would involve DS and would be a bit challenging too..


----------



## surajkumarjha2002 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you want to devlope game in c++ with graphics ,then u can refer "C PROJECTS " by Yeswant kanetkar .


----------



## vamsi360 (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah....my senior made a SUDOKU game in C using Turbo C++ 2.0 which secured him a job.
He is a king in programming and won medals all over India.


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 25, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> yeah....my senior made a SUDOKU game in C using Turbo C++ 2.0 which secured him a job.
> He is a king in programming and won medals all over India.



my mario in C++ got me nothing


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 26, 2009)

It took me 2 months to create tetris using turbo c !! By the way  books from yeshwant kanetkar in c++ wont help in game development .


----------

